# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Security camera, Netatmo, Boulogne billancourt, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Netatmo

netatmo.com/en-us/security/cam-indoor

netatmo.com/en-us/security/cam-outdoor

----------


## Airicist

Netatmo Welcome - Home camera with face recognition

Published on Jun 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Security camera buying guide

Published on Jul 1, 2015




> Home security can be confusing, but we're here to help you find a DIY camera that suits your needs.

----------


## Airicist

Netatmo Presence - Revolutionary Outdoor Security Camera with people, car and animal detection

Published on Jan 4, 2016




> Netatmo Presence is a revolutionary outdoor security camera that detects and reports in real-time if someone loiters around your home, a car enters your driveway or your pet is in the yard.
> 
> Ultra-precise alerts let you know instantly about what happens in front of your home. 
> 
> Use live stream to view your property in real-time.

----------


## Airicist

This Netatmo camera will detect your Presence

Published on Nov 2, 2016




> Not only can Netatmo's Presence detect motion, this hybrid security camera/light fixture can distinguish between cars, people and animals.

----------

